# First Heat and Smell



## BMORTS

Its her first heat. There is no other way to say it but my girl stinks to high heaven, I mean I can hardly be in the same room as her. She licks herself and the odor is horrid, I gave her a bath yesterday and thought she may have been bleeding and then sleeping in it but that did not work. She still stinks BAD. She is a house dog and its snowing here so I cant even open the windows. I would not even want to have company over in my house because of the smell. Is this normal? I did switch her food and at first I thought it was gas but now I am leaning toward being in heat. She is by my side every minute of the day and I have to put my shirt over my face because of the smell. Its that bad. Thanks for any input.
Bill


----------



## djpohn

I have had a few females who stank to high heaven on their first heats. You can try giving her chlorophyll capsules (with the liquid inside) or just put liquid chlorophyll in her food. It will turn her poop green, but will help with the smell.


----------



## BlackGSD

I have heard that some are REALLY stinky. Siren wasn't really "stinky", I could just smell blood which doesn't bother me.


----------



## BMORTS

This is not a blood smell at all. Its a stench lol. I would be happy if it was a blood smell. GS Mom is it just the first heat they stink this bad? She is a late bloomer and she is 11 months.


----------



## BMORTS

OK I need to get this stuff and fast. Where would I get it and how much should I give her.


----------



## Ewilliams

I have heard someone ask for the chlorophyll capsules at WalMart pharmacy because I remember asking what they were......they were behind the counter at the pharmacy. I would call first, though to be sure they had some in stock. If not, call around until you find a pharmacy that carries them.

Also, wouldn't a farm store have them????

Good luck. Just your description makes me feel terrible for you! Poor girl doesn't mean to stink.....she probably thinks she smells goo and is wondering what YOUR problem is and why you keep acting so silly by putting your shirt over your face! LOL


----------



## BMORTS

I know its not her fault and I dont treat her any different but I am going now to find it somewhere even if I have to travel 100 miles to get it LOL I live right in a city so I was exaggerating on 100 miles I should be able to find it somewhere close plus it will get me out of my stinky house for a while and give my nose a break. Thanks for the help


----------



## Ewilliams

Sorry- I guess I put that wrong.....didn't read it before I posted. I know you are just trying to take care of your baby! Poor thing and I really do feel for you....I hope you find the pills and PLEASE report back and tell us if it works......I am very interested to find out because right now I have a foster baby girl who I believe is coming into her first heat and I am not familiar with it at all. I hope she doesn't smell so bad! She likes to be right next to me as well......

One more question- this is absolutely NONE of my business, BUT- are you going to spay her???? Just asking because I am in rescue and I have 11 PUPPIES at my house right now.....due to someone else's irresponsibility. The puppies were under a house in town where I live and apparently something happened to the Momma because the people didn't even know that there were puppies until they heard awful crying when the pups were hungry and there was no Momma in sight! So, after they called 17 rescues, the vet gave them my name and number and my DH and I went out and retrieved the pups, who had obviously NEVER seen a person before- they screamed bloody murder when we looked at them!

I am happy to report that ALL of them are doing quite well after round the clock care although I am in need of some rest! lol

P.S. Sorry- didn't mean to hijack the thread.....


----------



## djpohn

It is not the discharge that smell it is more of a pheromone smell. One of my girls could make your eyes water! Remember it is only 3 weeks!


----------



## BMORTS

I am up in the air on spay right now. I am thinking about it. Dont worry she is not out of my sight ever so there will definitely be no unwanted litters from me. I consider myself a responsible owner and know about the problems with the pet overpopulation.
Here is another thread about it. This should give you an idea of what I am thinking. Thanks for the responses. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1029259&page=1#Post1029259


----------



## BMORTS

I will let you know how it works I just gave her some now. It will probably take a little while to get through her system. I used the Liquid stuff mixed with a touch of milk and she loved it. Thanks GS Mom for lead on the chlorophyll. Hopefully its a stink free tomorrow. She is also bleeding brown now and I have my shirt over my face again LOL


----------



## BMORTS

Well day 2 after 3 doses of the liquid she still stinks. Her stool was green and she still stinks bad. I am giving it to her twice a day once in the morning and once in the evening I am hoping its just working through her system and tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## River Green

BMORTS said:


> I am up in the air on spay right now. I am thinking about it. Dont worry she is not out of my sight ever so there will definitely be no unwanted litters from me. I consider myself a responsible owner and know about the problems with the pet overpopulation.
> Here is another thread about it. This should give you an idea of what I am thinking. Thanks for the responses.
> 
> German Shepherds Forum


My Girly is 10 and yup, she has an odor when in heat, but it's not super bad. And, being a responsible owner, she has never had a litter.
People think she is a puppy because she is so healthy and no fat. 
Good luck!


----------

